# Touch up painting on the hull?



## Seth (Jan 18, 2012)

I've got several scrapes and chips on my hull paint from rocks, limbs, sand bards, etc. What's the best way to touch those areas up? Do I need to go through the trouble of wet sanding and spraying them with an air gun or can I just sand the spots smooth and slap some paint on with a brush? You can really only see the spots when the boat is sitting on the trailer and not in the water, but I like to keep my stuff looking pretty. :mrgreen:


----------



## semojetman (Jan 18, 2012)

It would really depend on how you want it to look. If the areas are not that noticeable i would just dab some paint in them.

Sanding and spraying with an actual paint gun would be a better repair but if your going to continue using your boat the wasy you already have you will probably continue to scratch and chip it up.


----------

